# My dog was viciously attacked, what can I do to prevent it happening again??!!



## templeLobe (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello everybody

My Jack Russell was attacked on New Years Eve (he's OK now, thankfully!) - a staffy came out of a garden from nowhere and ran to one of my Jack Russels, Charlie and got hold of him around his neck (my dogs were both on a lead) - after about five minutes of trying to get the dog off him we finally opened his jaws with a crow bar and I took Charlie to the vets. It was touch and go though and another minute my dog would have certainly died - fortunately he has recovered, but I don't want to be in such a helpless situation again!!

Now i've been looking at ways I can protect myself and what to do to try and stop a fight *before *it happens, which is all well and good but what I'm looking for is something which will disable a vicious dog if this situation repeated itself, after all it happened so quickly, there was no time for prevention!

From what I've been reading the only practica lway I can see working is pepper spray - I know, I know - it's illegal, which is why I'm here! But if I have to, *I will carry pepper spray*, my dogs are more important than a farcical law! However...

What legal alternatives are there?

Would a deodourant spray work?

Some other kind of spray, detergent maybe?

If all else fails I'm prepared to protect myself with pepper spray but if there's a legal alternative (which is just as effective, ie. will disable a dog) I'm all ears

Your help is much appreciated,

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Glad you dog is ok now. I will be very interested if you get some very helpful replies because it can happen to any one of us out walking our dogs.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I generally carry 2 kinds of spray on me, a deodrant/cold spray and a perfume. Obviously so I smell nice but I wouldn't hesitate to try and use them if a dog latched onto mine. I know perfume gets snakes off when they bite and obviously I've never used it on a dog but it may be effective.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Unfortunately prevention really is the best method. Obviously there are times when it fails and you need to break up a fight though. And unfortunately I don't think there is a method you can guarantee will work every single time. People say to use the wheelbarrow method but it failed for me and I ended up kneeling on the dog and twisting its collar to cut off its air supply but that isn't easy an takes time. I really don't think a deodorant spray would have been effective. Lemon juice to the face had no effect at all on the same dog the next time it came in for the attack. Wind direction and the dogs movement makes it difficult to use a spray effectively too. Can't say how effective pepper spray would be as I've never used it.

Glad your little guy is going to be okay, I hope it doesn't have any bad effects on him mentally too. Have you reported this attack? If not please, please get it reported.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Pepper spray can actually agitate the aggressor even more thus making the situation even worse, i certainly would not recommend because of this. 

Deodorant is a good idea as the dog would have to let go to sneeze and if you have ever sprayed any deodorant near your dogs you will know it effects them straight away!!

Also, pet corrector spray. It is a canister of air that makes a horrible noise when pressed, all my dogs are scared poopless of it and from experience I know it does work. The larger the can, the worse the sound 

It is a horrible situation and I myself will always carry something when out on my walks. My dogs are big and my male can definitely take care of him self but you never know what you might face!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Agree with Sarah, please report this if you haven't already.

And agree as well that it simply depends on the dog as to what to do to break up a fight. 
You could carry a tent stake to use as a break stick but that's not going to do you a bit of good with breeds who tend to "slash and run". 
You could carry deterrent sprays, but some dogs don't seem to mind them, others it agitates more.

My best solution over the years has been a pocket full of treats, or, since I walk on back country roads, a hand full of gravel. Throw the treats or gravel at the ground in front of the oncoming dog (you don't have to have good aim) and the scattering effect usually breaks the charge, and if the dog decides to eat the food you throw at him, it buys you time to create distance.

Of course all of this works FAR better if you have good control over your dogs. If a dog charges at mine and mine start going bananas, the situation is absolutely going to escalate. However, if I position myself between my dogs, the on-coming dog, throw the treats, and mine stay calm, the situation is very likely to de-escalate.

Honestly I also worry that using "preventatives" by someone who has already had one too many bad experiences will lead to some trigger happy incidents that creates a whole new set of issues.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

sezeelson said:


> Pepper spray can actually agitate the aggressor even more thus making the situation even worse, i certainly would not recommend because of this.
> 
> Deodorant is a good idea as the dog would have to let go to sneeze and if you have ever sprayed any deodorant near your dogs you will know it effects them straight away!!
> 
> ...


Is pepper spray legal in the UK do you know? as I understood not


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

DT said:


> Is pepper spray legal in the UK do you know? as I understood not


No it is illegal as it is classed as an offensive weapon! There are other defence sprays that are legal but I have no idea how effective they are as I personally have never used them.


----------



## templeLobe (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions

I think the main problem with perfume or deodorant spray is what happens after? You'd have an angry dog who was then able to bite you or get even more wound up and bite into the dog again!! - it's a dilemma

At least with the pepper spray the dog is temporarily blinded, eyes sting and makes the dog breathless for a few vital moments, main thing is the dog is out of action! (there are dog-specific pepper spays but these are also illegal)

It's a horrible situation, especially as the law is not on our side - surely the law has to be changed with the increase of dog attacks on people as well??!! After this experience I fear for my own safety as well as the dogs and, as I suspected, I don't believe there is a legal alternative which is as effective as pepper spray (someone stated that pepper spray could aggrevate the situation, but not from the videos I've seen - it completely disables the dog for a good 10-15mins)

By the way, the police turned up shortly after it was all over (with a taesar!) so it's all been logged, they came round to my house within minutes. The person responsible for the dog was not the owner and she paid the excess on the pet insurance. It was an accident, gate was left unlocked by mistake. The dog is unwanted by its owner, been dumped on relatives who have no idea how to control it! Anyway, it's in the past, Charlie is now almost back to normal, badly bruised, but mentally unaffected as far as the eye can tell! - couple of deep cuts, but all is healing well...

I'll keep my eyes peeled for other suggestions here, but in all honesty? I think I will source some pepper spray from abroad and protect myself and my dog - I'll probably never have to use it but if I was put in this situation again I will take the fine/sentence

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

templeLobe said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> My Jack Russell was attacked on New Years Eve (he's OK now, thankfully!) - a staffy came out of a garden from nowhere and ran to one of my Jack Russels, Charlie and got hold of him around his neck (my dogs were both on a lead) - after about five minutes of trying to get the dog off him we finally opened his jaws with a crow bar and I took Charlie to the vets. It was touch and go though and another minute my dog would have certainly died - fortunately he has recovered, but I don't want to be in such a helpless situation again!!
> 
> ...


There is Bite back, its really to protect work forces and tradesman fro dog attacks, but it is made of natural products and not harmful to the dogs like pepper spray and it is legal. There is a video showing how its used and details on the link

Bite Back


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

If the fight was that bad you needed to use a crow-bar and your dogs are that important to you then I'd be investing in a walking stick with a good brass point on the end.

Depending on what force was required to deter the oncoming dog then use whatever is required such as using it as a block to it's approach, a few firm jabs to deter it's efforst and make it think twice or if the dog is locked on and won't let go then I wouldn't hesitate in using the point of the stick to finish the fight myself if that is the only remaining option to end the attack.

I know they'll be outrage at this but I don't have dog agressive dogs and the vast majoirty of times I don't thave my dogs on a leash as we are on open ground 90% of the time but I don't think a dog aggressive dog with the means to escape and cause such damage is the kind of thing to have regardless of breed and if one of my dogs was in that situationand I had such a tool to hand I wouldn't lose sleep over the thought of ending the fight by killing the attacking dog. What if you try to break up the fight and the dog turns on you or switches and goes for the child next to you? Sack that for a game of soldiers.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> If the fight was that bad you needed to use a crow-bar and your dogs are that important to you then I'd be investing in a walking stick with a good brass point on the end.


That will always depend on the dog though, I have a dog agressive dog that would completely ignore your existence no matter how hard you hit him. He red zones and all he can see is the targeted dog.

Even if you did use this walking stick to kill a dog, your dog might already be dead. Sprays don't have to be used only when a dog has latched on but can be used as a deterrent as well, dogs are extremely hardy and if you can use psychology to stop it rather then physical you will have more of a chance.

By becoming to scary to attack the dog is also less likely to attack anyone your with inc. children and is more likely to retreat. if you need to keep hurting it you will likely anger it causing it to retaliate.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> There is Bite back, its really to protect work forces and tradesman fro dog attacks, but it is made of natural products and not harmful to the dogs like pepper spray and it is legal. There is a video showing how its used and details on the link
> 
> Bite Back


Just watched the video for this. Does look promising, as long as those dogs haven't been trained to back away from it to make it look better then it is!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

sezeelson said:


> Even if you did use this walking stick to kill a dog, your dog might already be dead. Sprays don't have to be used only when a dog has latched on but can be used as a deterrent as well, dogs are extremely hardy and if you can use psychology to stop it rather then physical you will have more of a chance.
> 
> By becoming to scary to attack the dog is also less likely to attack anyone your with inc. children and is more likely to retreat. if you need to keep hurting it you will likely anger it causing it to retaliate.


Psychology? How do you reason with a dog that has latched on or is intent to attack?

Anyone is scarier with a big stick plus I only need to keep hurting it until it gets the idea it's got a proper fight on its hands, I guess that's the psychology bit.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I can understand how you feel. My dog was attacked a few weeks back by two out of control lurchers used just for hunting. They were intent on attacking my dog and he only saved himself by dragging himself inside a small hole he still had quite a few injuries one of which ended up needed anti biotics. With so many owners allowing their dogs to run free no matter what the outcome we really do need to protect ourselves sadly and need to feel a bit more confident when out walking, otherwise we are open to anything. I now never leave the house without a solid stick (I learnt the hard way never to leave it at home) I find owners are much more quick to react when they see you positioning a stick ready beside you and if you look as if you will indeed use it and also thanks to a kind member pointing it out to me I now have a bottle of Bite Back Spray which never leaves my pocket. I cannot tell you how effective it is as thankfully it remains un used and hopefully will do so. I hope your dog recovers from this okay and can enjoy his walks again. Please report the incident to the police and dog warden asap.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

sezeelson said:


> Just watched the video for this. Does look promising, as long as those dogs haven't been trained to back away from it to make it look better then it is!


Just seen the video and may consider getting this as it does look a safer way to get aggressive dogs away than using any force.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

hutch6 said:


> Psychology? How do you reason with a dog that has latched on or is intent to attack?
> 
> Anyone is scarier with a big stick plus I only need to keep hurting it until it gets the idea it's got a proper fight on its hands, I guess that's the psychology bit.


Sorry was in a rush!

No, of course I didn't mean try and reason with the dog. As I said above, a dog may not even notice you and your big stick. If for example you had bite back and you used it on the aggressor to disorientated it then it is going stop with confusion not understanding what just happened. Just like someone mentioned throwing food to scatter in its path, as long as you have enough food to genuinely distract its attention as not all dogs will bother eating in such situations. Same with horrible noises (pet corrector) they don't understand what has triggered it so it's safer to back off all together

I don't have anything against you using force to protect your dogs and if i had to I would do the same to protect my dogs! But it is never the safest way, that's if it even works in time. Dog are very strong and have a much higher pain threshold, what would stop you would only excite the dog further and I know most people including myself would really struggle to over power an average sized dog.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The bite back does look good (in their advert) but if it is made from plant oils, I find the price hard to justify. Of course it would be half the price of a single trip to the vet, but seems to me there could still be an element of profiteering.

Has anyone used it in real life?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I carry the spray sled dog was talking about too - if I'm out where other dogs are around. The video shows that it looks pretty effective and better than carrying nothing.
Bite Back Dog Deterrent - Protec Tactical UK
Before I heard of bite back I carried smelling salts in case of a 'latch on' very powerful ammonia based substance, used in humans to prevent fainting. Don't put it directly under your own nose those, lol! 
Smelling Salts 17ml: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

Even a pet corrector may deter some dogs but I've been told by a trainer that the bite back is most effective because if it's a noisy confrontation the dog may not even hear the pet corrector - which is purely compressed air and just emits a noise!

You could carry a break stick but that's purely for 'latch on's', not any other attack. http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=br...w=278&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:88

Or if you have nothing at all to hand and a latch on occurs you 'wheelbarrow' the dog. Lifting it's back legs off the floor and when it lets go (as apparently it will) you walk it backwards in an arc, semi circle so as it can't get it's balance and get the attacked dog out of the way. This was in Dogs Today magazine for the same attacks as your dog encountered.

Glad your dog is okay, I know how scary these kinds of attacks are!

ETA - NEVER use perfume on a snake, chemicals are often deadly to them and there's really no need - not even with pythons. A bit extreme! If you can't handle them safely don't handle them at all - they don't just rush at you like a mad dog after all, lol!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Am going to get 'Bite Back' - cheers for the links guys!

Re using the 'wheelbarrow' technique: you need to be really careful with this because yes, when you grab the dog's hind legs you may be able to remove him from the other dog BUT his head can then swing around and he can bite *you*....


Another possible method of removing the attacking dog is to use your lead - wrap it around the dog's throat and cut off the air supply. Again, I don't know how easy or hard this would be if the dog was high on adrenaline etc, but just wanted to point it out.

My brother's Lab was savagely attacked a few years back in a local park. It took THREE grown men to eventually haul the attacking dog off - his own owners were kicking him in a desperate bid to make him let go but he didn't even seem to notice, apparently...


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

templeLobe said:


> Thanks for your suggestions
> 
> I think the main problem with perfume or deodorant spray is what happens after? You'd have an angry dog who was then able to bite you or get even more wound up and bite into the dog again!! - it's a dilemma
> 
> ...


So sorry I completely missed this post!

Once the dog has backed of using deodorant you simply continue to spray it at the dog, there sense of smell is very strong and it's highly unlikely a dog could ignore it to attack.

Pepper spray can also kill dogs btw so be very careful if that is what you choose to use. You may have watched some videos but i know it can agitate rather then deter a dog I have seen it with my own eyes and reads a lot of boring stuff about it! It can also affect you and your dog when releasing it leaving you all unable to make a hasty retreat and in agony, what if you end up giving your own dog a heart attack?

How often do you walk your dog? Carrying an offensive weapon can get you 5 years inside and I know I wouldn't want to risk breaking the law that often in one day! Plus, you could cause huge friction if the owner of the dog is there and not very happy that you just pepper sprayed their dog which in its self is putting you at risk.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Kicking and punching a latched on dog can make the situation worse and cause much more injury to the attacked dog. The attacker is being assaulted and will be even more determined not to let go. So many people create even worse wounds by doing just this! 

With 'wheelbarrowing' the dog shouldn't be able to turn and get you because it can't get it's balance and has no purchase on the ground, you have to keep walking it backwards in semi circles until the owner or someone else can help with it. Also the dog is usually focussed on the dog rather than the human - hopefully!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

My sympathies to you and your dog. 
This is a rare occurence - most dog fights are posturing and noise. 
In 40+ years of daily walks I`ve only ever come across one true attack (as opposed to scuffles). 
I find avoidance the best defence. If I`m not sure of an approaching dog, I turn and move away, or cross the road. I understand that in this case it was unavoidable - but most times you have a chance to defuse a situation. 
I have used the `wheelbarrow` method to separate fighting dogs, but would hesitate to recommend it except in extreme circumstances - and only when you have a helper. You stand behind the aggressing dog and grab the hind legs, then lift and reverse. Don`t let go until someone has thrown a noose round the dogs` neck and secured it. 
Any spraying / clubbing, kicking / punching of a fighting animal escalates the violence as the dog now has two to fight. 

The work for you will really come in helping you dog back to normality later. It won`t help if you are carrying a weapon. 
I suggest you enrol in a quiet dog club and just sit and watch with your dog for a while? This hopefully will help both of you to cope with the (natural) anxiety.


----------

